# S.T.A.L.K.E.R:Clear Sky savegame problem



## sakagjiata (Sep 15, 2008)

Now i have a seriuos problem with my savegames in the game,so please help.the problem is that i insalled the latest patch because of a very nervys bug and when i installed the patch and started the game ALL OF MY SAVEGAMES DIDN'T WANT TO work:"the savegame's version doesn't match the game's version" AND THEN I WAS ABOUT TO EXPLODE :upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset: and please give me a link to download a savegame editor so i can update my savegames to the game's version or tell me how to do it.i will be thankfull PLS


----------

